# too much scratching



## rickstar619 (May 31, 2010)

ok my boy max has started to scratch a whole lot and i don't know what to do. i got him some flea treatment from my local banfield but he's still scratching a lot. My question is what else i could do to get him to stop or is it a sign of a problem??? any advice would be greatly appreciated thanx


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Lots of things can cause an itch. Allergies and fleas come to mind first. A trip to the vet may be warranted as all the itching can cause ear hematomas and the dreaded hot spots.


----------



## rickstar619 (May 31, 2010)

Thanks I was thinking of taking him to the vet but wanted to know of another way (not expensive) but I guess I can't skimp out on my boy


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

So much can cause scratching......pollen, food allergies, fleas, ear mites, the dogs environment, etc.
The vet may be a wise choice!


----------



## rickstar619 (May 31, 2010)

Some lady recomended an oatmeal based shampoo but I'll just take him tomorrow to the vet. I just hope it's nothing bad


----------



## rickstar619 (May 31, 2010)

Well took max to banfield and the vet tech said that the dog didn't look bad thathis skin looked a bit red and to give it a weekto see if the itching would get better or worse so max will be getting a visit to the vet by next wednsday


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm glad you are getting him checked out. Goldens can do themselves lots of damage by scratching all the time. Hopefully you will be able to find the root cause and get it taken care of.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

My Flora started scratching a whole lot about 3 weeks ago... ends up it's fleas. Some dogs can be fairly sensitive to flea bites, and even if the fleas aren't actively biting the dog, old bites can still itch like crazy. She itches all the TIME! The best thing I can do is bathe her regularly and brush her and make sure she's not giving herself a hot spot.

I hear micro-tek shampoo is good for itchy dogs - I ordered some online a few days ago, hopefully it helps!

Good luck.


----------

